# Lakers (48-21) vs Warriors (42-26) - Sun 3/23



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1581/323ir5.png">​


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

So is Gasol coming back or not?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Phil said he doesn't expect him for neither of the games :/. Although he was supposedly running and shooting a bit in the pregame. 

I really don't know what to expect of this home and home. The Warriors have only 8 active players (their lineup tonight was Davis, Ellis, Jackson, Pietrus, Harrington) and don't have a player over 7 feet (or is Biedrins 7) so I'm guessing we can take them without Pau too if the players decide to keep up their defensive intensity. Although I fear if the Lakers decide to run with them and give up +110 points. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Gasol is out for both games. Luke played well against the Sonics (did I say that???), so let's hope he and our bench will step up again against the run-and-gun Warriors.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Luke played well in the 4th quarter against the helpless Sonics when the game was already over. I wouldn't count on him showing up to play against a better team. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah doesn't seem like Gasol will be back for another couple of games.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Damn you Steve Hartman! Playing with my emotions...
<a href="http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w276/blazesince88/?action=view&current=big_worm.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w276/blazesince88/big_worm.gif" border="0" alt="big worm"></a>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I wouldnt bring him back in the first of a back-to-back or on the road if you didn't have to and that's what it appears PJ is going to do.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I think these 2 games are gonna be toughies. Golden State is trying desperately to hold on to the 8th spot.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Can anyone PM me a link to watch the game online??? The NBA has fined the two sites I use...so they will not be showing NBA games anymore.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am really hoping we can win both games. We usually dominate the Warriors at home, and we also usually play them very well in Oakland. If we can get both these games, it would be huge for us. I think we'll beat them at home for sure, but it's the road game I'm worried about.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

If LA is the number one seed for the playoffs, who do we match up better with Golden State or Denver ? Like ronnie said these games may be a preview of the 1st round of the playoffs for LA.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

it's hard to say who we match up with better seeing we haven't been at full strength, or even with our potential playoff roster in months. 

Bottom line, we need to take who we get seriously and play them like they are the defending champions.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cris said:


> it's hard to say who we match up with better seeing we haven't been at full strength, or even with our potential playoff roster in months.
> 
> Bottom line, we need to take who we get seriously and play them like they are the defending champions.


I agree with you. Essentially it doesn't matter who we get in the 1st round. The West 1-9 is tough, and it will be a dog fight of a playoff for every team in the West. 

And I totally agree that we have to come out like gang busters, and play at a high level every game in the 1st round. Also you make a good point, that our team should look a lot better if healthy come playoff time.

Really when it comes down to it, right now our the playoffs in the West. The Lakers need to try, and win out. Not just for top seeding in the west for the Playoffs, but to just be in the playoffs. As the race is so so tight in the West for the playoffs this year.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I will be catching tomorrow's game on NBA TV. Hope, we take care of the business tonight!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

pau will be back after the GS games... what sucks is we don't really need him that much AFTER the GS games.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we play some defense


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They're playing like idiots right now. They seriously are making some of the most awful decisions possible. Did they even listen to the game plan?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ, please shut Jackson down


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Way to many turn overs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Monta can blow by any of our point guards.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Farmar really looking like he has something to prove. I like it. Monta blew by him, but Farmar is trying to give him some of his own medicine.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ellis vs. Farmar right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we're playing ****ing terrible


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Who the hell do we think we are? The Suns? Slow the hell down.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow Sasha is an idiot. What the **** is he possibly thinking?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The machine...LOL dude needs some fine tuning for that machine.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA looks like a totally different team then the one we saw in Utah. Hopefully they can turn this thing around. Right now they are playing right into the Warriors hands.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pathetic...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Unbelievable, at some point Kobe is going to have to get control of this team. He' needs to start getting into some grills. There team defense is putrid right now. Will the Warriors put 70 points on the Lakers in the 1st half ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cris said:


> Pathetic...


Yup.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Yowch, so many turnovers.....And not even forced.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Will somebody get Walton's sorry *** off the court?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They're embarrassing themselves out there right now. They look like they either don't care or not one of them has a brain. Do they understand that you can't play this way against GS? And this passing is just plain ugly and care-free.

Not too many positives at all.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dumb play by Kobe. He should of just hustled back on defense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers just gave up 70 in the half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Will someone tell the laker's the game is half over?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobes jumper has just been garbage for the past week. What is the prob Kobe.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

How many games has it been since Kobe has hit a 3 ball ?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, since it seems like the Lakers weren't told there was a game tonight, I am going to go play xbox.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't think we have it in us to catch back up in the 2nd half, we just have too many guys out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

You guy's, I just went and checked the box scores to see when the Last time Kobe has hit a 3 in a game. The last time Kobe has made a 3 ball was when the Lakers won 102-100 over Dallas.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is very disappointing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe's shot looks horrific tonight. 

Walton's passing seems lazy and uninspired.

Vlades defense and court awareness has gone back to space cadet levels.

And the team as a whole has ignored many chances for easy buckets when Lamar had perfect positioning. 

We better hope Suns drop one to either Detroit or Boston in the next two games.. Cause were in trouble if they don't.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The guard defense totally sucks.

I liked it when Turiaf was in there, he needs to get a good nubmer of minutes in the 2nd. Farmar should be in for his athleticism. Vlad should be in instead of Luke, also. I'd like to see this lineup for most of the 2nd half:

PG- Farmar
SG- Bryant
SF- Radmanovic
PF- Odom
C- Turiaf

Hopefully we can chip the lead gradually until the 4th and we can start fresh from there. This is a huge game. You can't give the Warriors confidence like this- this is the 1st round match up as of now. When the Warriors play with confidence they're extremely hard to beat.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, we are playing without 2 of our 3 best players.. can't expect us to win all our games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> well, we are playing without 2 of our 3 best players.. can't expect us to win all our games.


Let's not make excuses. 

We are just not taking care of the ball. The difference in the game is turnovers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Let's not make excuses.
> 
> We are just not taking care of the ball. The difference in the game is turnovers.



True. We also beat far better teams than GS without two of our best players.

What the Lakers are doing right now is just sloppy, ugly and lacking in motivation. They should be embarrassed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My God, we are getting our asses kicked.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Come on!

Lead down to 20 pts. Yaay!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh yes..oh yes..Warriors are missing shots.

Time for Lakers to take charge!....COME ON!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Come On!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

YES!

Lock it down!...Lock it down, sucka!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, i was totally wrong.. didn't think we had it in us. this is quite amazing.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Fish with a big 3

Lakers are just down by 7.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We back in this game, baby!

87-81...Lakers just down by 6 pts, outscoring Warriors 32-15.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol i guess everyone left the board after halftime

damn cant believe its only a 6 pt game

hope we get the ball down low to odom in the 4th so kobe will stop taking those contested three pointers


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Comeback comeback!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lamar and Fisher played very well that quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

And 1 odom.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Now we playing some game. Nice alley oop.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we win this game, it would be huge for our confidence.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

****ing flop didn't work.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KOBE MVP BABY! Amaazing play right there.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ellis with 5 fouls.......wooooo..weeeeeeeee


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

1-point game, YES!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Sick!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mamba is 2 dimes shy of triple-double. :bsmile:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant is far and away the best player in the game. I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I said OH! about 4 times during that sick play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lead Change!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh man, im starting to get nervous.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit...we can't lose this game after coming back from that big a deficit!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I won't be to mad if we lose this game. I'm just glad that we actually made a comeback. A win would be very nice though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just got back from Wisconsin, and good to see us catch up!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Still, a lot of time left on the clock, and the it is only a two possession game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with 20 boards...Kobe with 13...wow. Awesome effort on the boards by both of them.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh boy, Odom just crashed the boards on that play.

Urgh..Fish with a foul.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Make free throws! :gopray:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice block by Odom there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Not looking good. =\


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warriors live and die by the ****ing 3-pointer, and tonight, they ****ing live. Son of a *****! Why the **** would you leave Stephen Jackson wide the **** open like that? ****ing ****!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That was the dagger...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Warriors live and die by the ****ing 3-pointer, and tonight, they ****ing live. Son of a *****! Why the **** would you leave Stephen Jackson wide the **** open like that? ****ing ****!


Because Fish is to slow to keep up with Ellis.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... That was freaking retarded.

We lose, way to leave the one guy that's killing us open.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

**** **** ****...Jackson again


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a huge 3!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well this sucks...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

you have got to be ****ing kidding me


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The last two minutes was freaking terrible.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

sigh


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is our perimeter defense really that bad?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

And to think Kobe almost hit that last 3. He damn near double clutched. I definately see us winning tomorrow night.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jackson is a hell of a player. He's got swag...

Fine effort by Kobe and Lamar.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Is our perimeter defense really that bad?


I know. They always follow the man driving the lane who kicks it out for the open 3 pointer. The sad thing is that it happened back to back with less than a minute left.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This game hurts because of the pathetic effort in the first half.. Then your hopes are raised in the second half... Then a choke on the defensive end in the final two minutes. 

Why we didn't leave Ronny out there is beyond me.. He was playing great.. Instead we yank him and put Walton in there... I am just shocked at the monumental choke joke in the final two minutes..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't blame the perimeter D really all that much for that last 3 by SJax: he looked he was about a foot and a half behind the 3 point line. That was a long range bomb


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Can't blame the perimeter D really all that much for that last 3 by SJax: he looked he was about a foot and a half behind the 3 point line. That was a long range bomb


The first one I can.. When no one is in the same solar system as Jackson.. Thats bad defense.. 

This team should be intelligent enough to know that just like the Suns, you don't leave the Warriors open for a three pointer in the final minutes of the game. Especially not two times.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The first one I can.. When no one is in the same solar system as Jackson.. Thats bad defense..
> 
> This team should be intelligent enough to know that just like the Suns, you don't leave the Warriors open for a three pointer in the final minutes of the game. Especially not two times.


Oh I agree about the first 3: that clearly wasn't great defense played on that play. The second three though you just tip your hat to the guy and say good shot. The Laker guarding him was protecting 3 point line, Jackson though wasn't all that close to the line.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Oh I agree about the first 3: that clearly wasn't great defense played on that play. The second three though you just tip your hat to the guy and say good shot. The Laker guarding him was protecting 3 point line, Jackson though wasn't all that close to the line.


The shot was great. I'm not taking anything away from it.

But just like the first one, on the second one a defender was rushing back and never came close to Jackson when he shot it. Distance or not, when your hot you shouldnt be left open. 

Alas, this is just a typical break down in Laker defense. Hopefully Bynum and Gasols return can tighten up the ship. That wont fly vs the Suns.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I just can't stop laughing at this picture. Blame the jerseys, go ahead.

Jackson looks like he is just practicing in that picture.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

0-2 With stupid uniforms on...


The Lakers played like a cheap Mexican knock-off of themselves 


Zing!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, the first half was pathetic. 72 points, wow. 14 turnovers? And then only 43 points allowed and 4 turnovers in the 2nd. That's the way I want them to play tonight (well without leaving S-Jax open of course). I watched with some skipping, because the 20 something deficit made it unbearable. But the comeback was just crazy... great spirit by the team, too bad they didn't pull it off. The final minute was ridiculous.

Pau's supposedly coming back on Wednesday so that's good news.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I just can't stop laughing at this picture. Blame the jerseys, go ahead.
> 
> Jackson looks like he is just practicing in that picture.


This pic is almost as funny as the Kwame Brown defense pic, posted shortly after the Memphis trade.:lol:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> 0-2 With stupid uniforms on...
> 
> The Lakers played like a cheap Mexican knock-off of themselves


:lol: You're killing me!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

